# Iphone nightmare



## Layth1982 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello!

I've recently jail breaked and unlocked my iphone 3GS that I brought with me from the UK to use here in Dubai with local carriers. However this week I somehow managed to update the software to the latest 4.2.1 version. It turned out that the phone has been reformatted and will no longer with with the UAE sim card. I tried to follow online methods of jail break/unlock for the latest software with no success!
Does anyone know whether the latest iphone operating system 4.2.1 crack has been released? or does anyone know where I can get the phone unlocked for a reasonable price in Dubai?

Thanks,
Layth


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Etisalat sells unlocked iPhone 3GS / iPhone 4 for a great great deal ... 

check out the iphone devteam ... I think they should already have a jailbreak / unlock for the 4.2.1 ...


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

not sure if there is any crack to unlock the new firmware but you can try this website for ways to do it if there is one iClarified - Apple News and Tutorials


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Unlock 4.2.1 iOS on iPhone 3GS / 3G with Ultrasn0w 1.2 [Guide] | Redmond Pie


----------



## Richdubai (Nov 13, 2010)

Hey, I was going to buy a cheap phone in Dubai but know I am thinking I may jailbreak mine too. Did u get it sorted and how do PAYG deals compare here to the UK contracts?

Cheers


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Why do iPhone users keep putting up with this rubbish from Apple?

Nearly every other phone on the planet can be purchased unlocked and free of such software update nightmares.

Its a nice phone but is it worth putting up with all of this?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Absolutely ... its our own little way of sticking it to the man 



sabfrance said:


> Why do iPhone users keep putting up with this rubbish from Apple?
> 
> Nearly every other phone on the planet can be purchased unlocked and free of such software update nightmares.
> 
> Its a nice phone but is it worth putting up with all of this?


----------

